# Prob HDCP sur ecran LG 32LG3000



## bolduran (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suppose que je suis pas le seul a avoir ce prob (enfin j'espere, ca me laisserais une lueur d'espoir pour la résolution du prob)
Mais lorsque j'envoie une video sur l'appletv a partir de mon iphone par exemple j'ai l'erreur HDCP video non compatible blabla bla 
je précise que ca le fait très aléatoirement sur certaine video (podcast ou video encodé par moi même) et pas d'autre 
Mon téléviseur est un 32LG3000 est ce que d'autre qui ont le même modèle que moi peuvent me confirmer le prob ?
J'ai déjà tente de changer le cable HDMI et je suis a 2 doigts de m'acheter un cable hdmi > rca 
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375513&pf_rd_i=405320


----------



## Onmac (6 Décembre 2013)

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi et après 3 mois, toujours résolu ! 

Quand je lance un video que ça soit depuis mon Mac ou mon iPhone (ça dépend de certaines), j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi ma télé ou mon câble, n'est pas compatible HDCP. 
Ma télé est une Sony de 3/4 ans environ... donc pas veille du tout ! Elle est en Full HD.

Je suis désaéré, aidez moi s'il vous plait ! Quand on voit le prix d'une télé...
Si j'achète le câble Apple ça y change quelque chose ? 

J'ai un ami qui à une télé Pioneer et il n'a aucune soucis...

Merci par avance, merci de m'aider à résoudre mon problème !


----------



## huguesdelamure (8 Décembre 2013)

A signaler que le câble ci dessus est un faux et ne peux pas marcher... Il faut un convertisseur analogique-numérique, 
Câble Matters en fait un excellent (que j'ai d'ailleurs) sur amazon pour 18 et compatible HDCP et c'est aussi un VGA-HDMI

Lien : http://www.amazon.fr/Cable-Matters-Adaptateur-Mètre-Charge/dp/B00879DM56


----------

